# Plakat aus Photoshop drucken



## Francine (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Wer kann mir sagen wie ich ein Plakat ausdrucke. Wie muss ich die Vorlage einrichten wenn ich anfange ein Layout zu gestallten ? Auflösung ect. ?

Danke für Eure Holfe


----------



## derpfaff (22. Juli 2007)

Beschreibe doch mal, wie groß dein Plakat werden soll? Dann kann man bessere Angaben über die Auflösung machen.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (22. Juli 2007)

Guten Tag,

nimm als Dokumentgröße einfach die Maße, die nachher das Papier hat, sprich Dokumentgrüße = Ausgabegröße. Also Auflösung nimmst du 300 dpi.

Es ist aber ratsam, sich einfach mal bei der Druckerei zu informieren und sich vorher Gedanken zu machen, wie groß und für was es überhaupt sein soll. Auch in Bezug auf Verdahren und so.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Woogy (22. Juli 2007)

Hi, 

schau mal da nach :

http://www.cleverprinting.de/ratgeber2007.html

Sehr informativ und professionell.

Viel Erfolg.

LG
Woogy


----------

